# Gas insert install advice



## danthman (Oct 9, 2008)

Installing a gas insert in my fireplace and I was wondering if I will be able to route the supply line to the stove through the cleanout in the bottom of the firebox or will I need to drill through the firebox of the fireplace.  Anyone ever run theirs through the cleanout?  I am worried that I might not be able to poke a hole through the wall of the firebox because of the size of the chimney wall.

Thank you
Dano


----------



## PaulRicklefs (Oct 10, 2008)

danthman said:
			
		

> Installing a gas insert in my fireplace and I was wondering if I will be able to route the supply line to the stove through the cleanout in the bottom of the firebox or will I need to drill through the firebox of the fireplace.  Anyone ever run theirs through the cleanout?  I am worried that I might not be able to poke a hole through the wall of the firebox because of the size of the chimney wall.
> 
> Thank you
> Dano



I've installed a number of inserts and in general you can put the line through wherever you can find a spot.  I've drilled holes, and I've found fresh air intakes in masonry-type fireplaces that worked.  

Keep in mind you cannot have concealed connections of any kind in a wall cavity or otherwise so if you route a line requiring bends, it will either need to be soft copper or a tracpipe like tubing.  I use copper generally cause it's a little cheaper and easier to connect (and I got tons of it around) but nothing beats the flexibility of tracpipe.  If you plan on using black pipe you basically have to take the most direct run to avoid any concealed connections.

Hope this helps..


----------



## dave11 (Oct 13, 2008)

I just installed a gas insert in my old masonry FP, and decided to drill through the firebox wall and use black pipe.  Maybe i'm both old-fashioned and paranoid, but I just don't feel as comfortable with soft copper running gas. I guess though in a protected area, like the clean-out, it might not be so bad.

I know some places still don't allow soft copper, per code. You might double check with your local inspector. But as was mentioned, you cannot run black pipe through the clean-out, because of the necessary fittings.

Drilling through the wall was a challenge, but a rotary hammer and 12" long bits did the job without too much trouble.


----------

